
Beastly Android will batter Apple's iOS beauty - _grrr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/05/android_beats_apple/
======
bradleyland
This article states claims that it doesn't back up with any evidence. For
example:

"The biggest reason for this consumer adoption is the robust developer
adoption Android has engendered."

Really? So says an Android developer. Imagine that.

What about the fact that there are many different Android powered smartphones,
available through many different carriers, available in a wide variety of
hardware configurations (with/without keyboard, etc).

I don't have any proof to show that this is the driving factor behind
Android's growth, but it sounds just as plausible to me. The problem comes
when you state it as fact without any supporting evidence.

~~~
vamsee
I'm not sure about that reason either, and I'm an Android developer. From what
I seem to be observing, the adoption comes from something more mundane - good
price points. Android offers a "good enough" mobile experience for substantial
cost savings. In India, for example (where phones are usually sold unlocked
and carrier-discounted units are unheard of) iPhone 4 sells for nearly $800,
and the highest-end Android phones sell for $500. Nearly $300 difference. Even
iPhone 3GS is around $700. That's something you can't ignore, especially in a
price-sensitive mobile market like India. I think this will continue to be a
big part of the reason for Android adoption, unless Apple gets worried about
something as unimportant as the world's largest but maybe least profitable
(given how competitive it is) mobile market :)

~~~
bradleyland
My point wasn't specifically to posit my own reason for Android growth, but to
point out that it is irresponsible journalism to state an interviewee's
opinion as fact :)

Also, I agree with your "good price points" ideas. Price is a major driving
factor for the majority of consumers.

